# studie (uit)voeren?



## Ladyfio

Hello

I was wondering if it is "een studie uitgevoerd door..." or "een studie gevoerd door..."?
Studie = study, reasearch.


Thank you


----------



## HKK

"Een studie uitgevoerd door" is juist.

Ik geloof dat het enige ding dat je gewoon "voert" een campagne is: "De partij voert campagne in..."


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> "Een studie uitgevoerd door" is juist.
> 
> Ik geloof dat het enige ding dat je gewoon "voert" een campagne is: "De partij voert campagne in..."



En oorlog, en beleid, en een gesprek, en een onderhandeling etc 

Ik vind persoonlijk trouwens "onderzoek" wat beter klinken, maar dat kan persoonlijk zijn.


----------



## Ladyfio

Dank u wel voor de bijlichting!
En onderzoek klinkt inderdaad beter


----------



## HKK

Lopes said:


> En oorlog, en beleid, en een gesprek, en een onderhandeling etc



Gezicht-palm  Twee keer nadenken volgende keer!


----------



## iKevin

Hahaha, ''gezichtspalm'', leuk alternatief voor mijn veel gebruikte ''face palm''.


----------



## petoe

Ik heb het gevoel dat in combinatie met bepaalde woorden beide mogelijk zijn en dat voeren eigenlijk vrij algemeen voorkomt, maar volgens mij niet altijd correct:
Met voeren kan je het lidwoord vaak weglaten.

een actie voeren/uitvoeren
een onderzoek voeren/uitvoeren
een campagne voeren/uitvoeren
een reflectie voeren/uitvoeren
een project voeren/uitvoeren
een studie voeren/uitvoeren
de coördinatie voeren, de leiding voeren, een dialoog voeren, gesprekken voeren, discussie voeren, communicatie voeren, publiciteit voeren,.....


----------



## Kayla321

Een heleboel van die voeren klinken mij toch èrg raar in de oren, hoor. 
Verder vind ik (bijv.) actie voeren en actie uitvoeren niet hetzelfde.


----------



## papeheimers

Ik ben het deels eens met Kayla dat een aantal van de combinaties waarin Petoe voeren gebruikt niet helemaal lekker klinken voor het gevoel. Maar, aan de andere kant geeft het woordenboek wel aan dat wanneer het een handeling betreft "uitvoeren" een deelbetekenis is van "voeren" en vice versa. Dus het is misschien maar net waar je de voorkeur aangeeft en daarnaast lijkt het mij dat het woord voeren ook meer kracht uit lijkt te stralen voor de handeling in kwestie: Bijvoorbeeld: strijd voeren, actie voeren, oorlog voeren, campagne voeren etc.

Ik denk dat daarnaast enig onderscheid misschien nog gemaakt kan worden door "voeren" te gebruiken/te denken, wanneer de handeling al gaande is en "uitvoeren" te gebruiken of in gedachten te nemen, wanneer deze nog opgestart moet worden. Dus bijvoorbeeld: _Wij voeren (een) campagne (nu)._ Maar, _wij gaan een campagne uitvoeren (toekomst)_. En dan voor een krachtigere boodschap, in plaats van uitvoeren, dus toch: _wij gaan (een) campagne (uit)voeren! _


----------

